# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Travel Anxiety

## Otherside

There is no other way to really describe this. Being late anxiety I suppose? It's not really a phobia of travelling. I can do that fine. It's a fear of being late due to the travelling, or missing public transport (I only really just got my drivers license back thanks to an annoying thing called bipolar and so I'm still trying to learn, so as a result, I'm reliant on public transport.)

It's ridiculous. I'll turn up to a bus stop half an hour early because of it and still think I'll have missed it. I'm stuck on a coach to Luton Airport right now and my planes in two hours. We're five minutes away but the anxiety is there, telling me I'm going to miss that flight. Every single bus stop, red light, roundabout, stop for whatever reason has been hell and just made it worse. 

It's bad enough that I got therapy for that specifically, and according to the department of work and pensions it "causes me significant amount of distress that i need to be accompanied". It's certainly getting beyond the point of ridiculous. 

(just so you are aware, between starting and ending this post, I got off the coach, through security and into departures. My plane hasn't gone yet. I'm sat waiting with a coffee. It was all anxiety for nothing.)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

I'm sorry to hear that you have such a hard time with the fear of being late.  :Hug: 

I experience this too to a certain extent but thankfully it's not as debilitating. I believe that at least some anxiety over being late for something important is normal. 

I'm glad to hear that you have made it to your flight on time though! 

 ::):

----------


## stuck1nhead

Lunaire is right, some anxiety is normal and I have always loved by the "if you're not early, you're late" mindset. Have you tried meditation? 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

